# Breast Cancer Awareness Bandana



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a pic of a bandana that I made for Mia.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Supporting a brilliant cause, clever you for making this 

But where did Mia get that tongue, surely it is not hers...it's hoooooooge 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that's so cute

for the last 3 years we have been going to the breast cancer walk here in DC and i'd always take Jamoka and he has this blk harness with a pink ribbon on it .

He was a hit at the walk people would stop and speak to him comment on his harness. But we won't be going anymore becuase my sister used to preform there but she has left the group that would do shows there


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kioana said:


> that's so cute
> 
> for the last 3 years we have been going to the breast cancer walk here in DC and i'd always take Jamoka and he has this blk harness with a pink ribbon on it .



What an amazing thing to do 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll post a pic later of him in his harness, some people dyed there white dogs pink. You'd think dogs wasn't welcome there but lots of people bought there dogs and dressed them up so nicely for a good event.

*sorry for taking over your post*


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kioana said:


> i'll post a pic later of him in his harness, some people dyed there white dogs pink. You'd think dogs wasn't welcome there but lots of people bought there dogs and dressed them up so nicely for a good event.


That would be lovely 

Mmmm....not sure about dyeing dogs even temporarily!

However, I shall look forward to seeing Jamoka in their harnesss though 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

here's the pic 









this was at the end of the day and he's beat after, and sleeps all day . it's hot out so i have to keep wetting him down and people keep coming up to touch him but he loves it . when i put that harness on he goes crazy , Colours is the dance group my sister was in so everyone had a colours shirt so i had this made just for him


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kioana said:


> here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he looks a weary little soul there, I expect he had a lovely day though 

Bet he slept well!

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ow thats so pretty. And such a great cause. I got Chico, Whiskey, and lily Breast Cancer Awareness tag. Lily tag came yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I didnt even realise you can get breast cancer awareness stuff for dogs.
Where do you get yours from?

(I know the bandana was made, and it is gorgeous by the way!)

Good on you for supporting such a worthy cause!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

IWAC said:


> I didnt even realise you can get breast cancer awareness stuff for dogs.
> Where do you get yours from?
> 
> (I know the bandana was made, and it is gorgeous by the way!)
> ...


Thanks, I made it. I found the fabric at JoAnn's and just measured Mia.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jane made Jamoka's
http://www.chloescustomharness.com/


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

IWAC said:


> I didnt even realise you can get breast cancer awareness stuff for dogs.
> Where do you get yours from?
> 
> (I know the bandana was made, and it is gorgeous by the way!)
> ...


I got the tags from GW Little. 
http://www.GWLittle.com/prod/Produc...ft-Ideas_173/Support-the-Cure-Charm_1912.aspx


----------

